# Raw questions



## pimpleface (Sep 22, 2013)

Would buying ground beef and ground turkey and cooking it in a pan be the same thing as raw? Or does raw literally mean buying meat uncooked cutting it up and giving it to the dog just like that?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Raw is uncooked meat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pimpleface (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks.. Augie weighs 87 pounds at 1 year and two months. We feed him cooked ground beef/turkey mixed with his dry. But he picks out the meat and leaves about a half cup of his dry.

Am thinking of transitioning to raw.. Is it too late at his age


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's never too late!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It's never too late!


We switched Banshee at 10 yrs, Cracker at 4yrs and Jax at 2yrs.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

pimpleface said:


> Would buying ground beef and ground turkey and cooking it in a pan be the same thing as raw? Or does raw literally mean buying meat uncooked cutting it up and giving it to the dog just like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't cut it up. Bones and all. The more they chew the better for them. Teeth, mental stimulation


ETA research the bones though, they can't eat all bones. Research the % of meat, bone and organs. Raw is not just giving them meat, they need more than that


----------



## pimpleface (Sep 22, 2013)

Is there a chart of what to feed. Augie has a sensitive stomach so the transition must be slow.. We feed him 3 cups twice a day. 1cup cooked meat 2cups dry. He still looks like an awkward teenager and the vet says he will grow out but i cant imagine him any bigger. In my eyes any wider and he would just look fat. I like shepherds lean


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

My dog has a very sensitive system and we switched him cold turkey and he was perfect with the switch. It can work even with a sensitive dog


----------



## pimpleface (Sep 22, 2013)

What did/are you feeding him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

first you have to take a step back and take a look at what
raw is. don't rush into trying to understand raw. it takes 
committment and years of thought to truly understand raw.
after years of study in college and doing massive research
my team an i discovered that once something is cooked it's
no longer raw. get a copy of "How to Cook Raw" by the great
Chinese author Cookie Avery Ting.



pimpleface said:


> Would buying ground beef and ground turkey and cooking it in a pan be the same thing as raw? Or does raw literally mean buying meat uncooked cutting it up and giving it to the dog just like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

If you are giving raw with bone
Chicken wings for example
NEVER mix raw with kibble in the same meal.
The dog secretes different enzymes to digest RAW and kibble
And they digest at different rates, the result is diaohhrea
Always feed RAW at least 12 hours separate from kibble
Say RAW in the morning and kibble in the evening


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog gets a 4oz raw beef pattie with his meal often
and he never gets diarrhea.



PixelGalileo said:


> If you are giving raw with bone
> Chicken wings for example
> 
> >>>>> NEVER mix raw with kibble in the same meal.
> ...


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Please note I was quite specific that it was RAW containing bones
Not plain meat, it's the bones that need the different enzymes to be broken down

Ground beef is no different in digestion to say tinned meat and can be mixed with kibble


----------



## pimpleface (Sep 22, 2013)

So ground beef straight out of package is okay to give as a meal? Say 2 cups?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

pimpleface said:


> So ground beef straight out of package is okay to give as a meal? Say 2 cups?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, absolutely


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

pimpleface said:


> So ground beef straight out of package is okay to give as a meal? Say 2 cups?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It is but why ground? Are you thinking of going to full raw?

If so they need bones and the meat has to be in large chunks, it's better if they get to chew it themselves. You also have to give organs. 

You can give ground beef for a few days just make sure you have a game plan with the right %


ETA. As far as how much to give, as far as I know, you give 2-3% of their ADULT weight daily

So if uu think your dog will be 100 lbs then you give 2-3 lbs a day split in 2 meals


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

2 cups is a lot.



pimpleface said:


> So ground beef straight out of package is okay to give as a meal? Say 2 cups?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> 2 cups is a lot.


Isn't 2 cups 16 ounces? I thought a cup means 8 ounces


----------



## pimpleface (Sep 22, 2013)

The vet said he will reach around 100, he will start growing his manly structure soon. I plan on giving him raw completely as i know he will never will/does eat his dry food alone

When i give it to him, his dry food alone he wont eat it. But when i cook ground turkey or ground beef and mix it in there he devours it.

how do you guys deal with bones in chicken legs, do u give him organs seperatly?

Besides ground do i just buy a tbone steak and give it to him, let him chew it up? I feel like itll take him awhile to rip it up. So morning he gets a chicken leg and some organs night he can get lets say steak


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

pimpleface said:


> The vet said he will reach around 100, he will start growing his manly structure soon. I plan on giving him raw completely as i know he will never will/does eat his dry food alone
> 
> When i give it to him, his dry food alone he wont eat it. But when i cook ground turkey or ground beef and mix it in there he devours it.
> 
> ...


Yes, don't buy anymore ground at all. Why? Let him chew, good for his teeth and he enjoys it 

You leave the bones in chicken legs, he will eat them. If you give him a chicken leg or a chicken quarter he will probably crush it up well and swallow it whole. 


I don't know about T-bone steak, I don't know what bone that is. He can't have weigh bearing bones from large animals, he can clean them up but not swallow them.


----------



## PixelGalileo (Sep 19, 2013)

Don't Ever give cooked chicken bones

Always RAW uncooked.

The RAW bones crunch and break and digest well

Cooked chicken bones can splinter longways
turning into sharp splinters which can then pierce
the gullet or stomach lining.

Causing thousands of Dollars worth of operations to get them out.
So No Sunday lunch Carcass and No KFC bones.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

We were feeding him the Costco Salmon grain free food. That's the best we found for him and he still had regular diarrhea (pumpkin didn't help). We tried so many different foods for him. He then developed a recurrent skin infection and after two rounds of antibiotics we discovered that it was autoimmune. By this time we were pretty fed up with his never ending issues and I expect he was too. So we switched him to raw chicken (pre-made food). From there we went to adding things in to determine what he was allergic to. Turns out he's allergic to alfalfa which almost all of the high quality kibbles contain. 

We did the switch for his breakfast on a day that we were home in case it upset his system. The diarrhea stopped immediately and within two days his skin infection was gone. He had no issues whatsoever from going from a fish based kibble to raw chicken the next day.


----------

